# Tax Registration submit now or not ,,that is the question



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi everyone,
So am about to take my Application for a Tax number and DT Individual form to Larnaca Tax Office when am told don't bother they will tell you to come back in January, really! I would have thought they would want the form in preparation for January,

PS will the they add to DT form my new Tax number or do I add that myself later

Any thoughts on this people
Cheers for advice and experience received

John


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Its my understanding that anyone staying in Cyprus for longer than 6 months is legally obliged to register for income tax. Can't help with your other queries.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi John

If you live in Cyprus for more than 183 days/year a Cyprus tax resident & obliged to register with the Tax Department.

When we registered they gave my wife and I a green card with our Tax registration number. (The keep the DT Form, complete it and send it HMRC.)

Regards,


----------



## mikensue26 (Jan 6, 2019)

*tax form completion*

We arrived in Cyprus 1st October to live permanently, can I assume that the application for tax No. and completion of the HMRC DT form is completed in January 20.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi mikensue

You don't have to wait until January 2020. The sooner you register for tax, the sooner you'll stop paying tax to HMRC. Do it now.

Regards,


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi,
Just done mine today in Larnaca, very helpful lady, got a tax number for me and the mrs and with the info supplied have logged in successfully on the cyprus website TAXISNET and submitted my details for 2018. Re the DT form, did this as well (I had download all the forms and completed them before I went), am assuming you know the what to take with them, prove of ownership/rental, income etc etc. One thing though, didnt see it anywhere on here, the DT form cost *80 euro*, you have pay cash in the office, they give you a little sticker to give to the person who you have seen, she sticks it on your DT form before sending it to the UK.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

The Bond said:


> the DT form cost *80 euro*, you have pay cash in the office, they give you a little sticker to give to the person who you have seen, she sticks it on your DT form before sending it to the UK.


That's the Revenue Stamp(s). (You can buy these in main post office.)

Regards,


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

mikensue26 said:


> We arrived in Cyprus 1st October to live permanently, can I assume that the application for tax No. and completion of the HMRC DT form is completed in January 20.


The UK Tax year is from 6 Apr to 5 Apr each year. You would be liable for UK Tax for the entire year if you spent 183 days or more in the UK. As you arrived in Cyprus on 1 Oct, you were in the UK for 179 days and should therefore be able to register for Cyprus Tax immediately AND claim a UK tax refund for tax paid since 6 Apr.

Win, win!


----------



## orange1290 (Sep 15, 2019)

Can anyone here recommend a good tax accountant that speaks English in the Paphos area? I plan to move to Cyprus in 2020 and would like to discus/start the process early 2020. Thx.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Orange1290

I used a tax consultant in Paphos - Elizabeth Welch.

Tel: 26811279
Address: Nikou Nikolaidi Leoforos Str, PENELOPE'S PALACE, Flat 302, 8010 Pafos. 

She explained how to complete my tax return several years ago and since then I've managed to do it myself.

Income tax here is very straightforward. PwC publishes a guide each year - Tax Facts & Figures 2019

Regards


----------



## orange1290 (Sep 15, 2019)

Hi, thanks for the reply. I contacted her last week but she's not interested in taking any new business.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I will send you a pm with the email address of our accountant in Paphos. Speaks perfect English. A really really nice guy and dosnt rip people off/

Tell him I recommended him.

Veronica


----------



## blueparrot (Mar 18, 2012)

Veronica, could you please PM me the details of the accountant you mentioned? Many thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

blueparrot said:


> Veronica, could you please PM me the details of the accountant you mentioned? Many thanks.


pm sent


----------



## blueparrot (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you, Veronica.


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

orange1290 said:


> Can anyone here recommend a good tax accountant that speaks English in the Paphos area? I plan to move to Cyprus in 2020 and would like to discus/start the process early 2020. Thx.


Hi Orange

If you want a UK qualified and registered accountant use Div Bedi at Clearly Read, he is UK and Cyprus registered. He is a proper accountant so expect to pay more for his services, He can do online UK tax refunds though which are very quick.

tel. 00357 26811313
email [email protected]


----------



## orange1290 (Sep 15, 2019)

Hi GSmith,
thanks for the tip but I am a resident in Malta right now, not the UK. I've also contacted an accountant in Paphos who seems to be good. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Trevor.B (Mar 16, 2020)

Hi Veronica,

Could you send me the contact details of the accountant you recommend please

Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Trevor.B said:


> Hi Veronica,
> 
> Could you send me the contact details of the accountant you recommend please
> 
> Thanks


Pm sent


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

GSmith said:


> Hi Orange
> 
> If you want a UK qualified and registered accountant use Div Bedi at Clearly Read, he is UK and Cyprus registered. He is a proper accountant so expect to pay more for his services, He can do online UK tax refunds though which are very quick.
> 
> ...


We went to Divi Bedi for a quote for our accounting work and we were surprised how much he was going to charge. 
Thankfully we found George who is an excellent accountant and very reasonable in comparison.


----------



## Whellela (Aug 3, 2020)

Hi there, could you pm me the accountant’s contact details please?


----------



## blueparrot (Mar 18, 2012)

The Bond said:


> Hi,
> Just done mine today in Larnaca, very helpful lady, got a tax number for me and the mrs and with the info supplied have logged in successfully on the cyprus website TAXISNET and submitted my details for 2018. Re the DT form, did this as well (I had download all the forms and completed them before I went), am assuming you know the what to take with them, prove of ownership/rental, income etc etc. One thing though, didnt see it anywhere on here, the DT form cost *80 euro*, you have pay cash in the office, they give you a little sticker to give to the person who you have seen, she sticks it on your DT form before sending it to the UK.


The Bond says he had to show proof of 'income etc etc' to the tax office. Is that the case? We went through all that when we registered for our MEU1, and also when we opened a bank account. I am not drawing my pension yet and am living off savings, so cannot show regular 'income'. Thanks.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

We didn't have to show proof of income at the tax office. All they needed was the part-completed DT-Individual form, details of residence and passport. We bought the revenue stamps from the Post Office.

Regards,


----------



## blueparrot (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you, Nigel.


----------



## J&J100 (12 mo ago)

Veronica said:


> We went to Divi Bedi for a quote for our accounting work and we were surprised how much he was going to charge.
> Thankfully we found George who is an excellent accountant and very reasonable in comparison.


Hi - please could you PM me George's details as we are looking to move to Paphos soon and need a reliable accountant for personal tax advice and advice on setting up a new company in Paphos. Thank you


----------



## Sakers (2 mo ago)

Veronica said:


> We went to Divi Bedi for a quote for our accounting work and we were surprised how much he was going to charge.
> Thankfully we found George who is an excellent accountant and very reasonable in comparison.


Could you please PM me with the details of the aforementioned George please ?
Many thanks


----------



## johnandjen1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ditto please erotica, would you send me Georges contact details. Thanks, John


----------



## johnandjen1 (Apr 22, 2010)

johnandjen1 said:


> Ditto please erotica, would you send me Georges contact details. Thanks, John





johnandjen1 said:


> Ditto please erotica, would you send me Georges contact details. Thanks, John


Oops! Spill checker……obviously meant Veronica. Apols


----------

